

The Gear Fetishists - dkasper
http://go.c800colon5.com/blog/2014/03/04/the-gear-fetishists/

======
dankoss
Oh man, this describes me as a musician, audio engineer and technologist. I've
definitely spent too many hours researching the best text editor, operating
system, new programming language, studio monitors, etc...

The best cure for gear acquisition syndrome I've found is shipping deadlines.
"Real artists ship." Even if it's a hobby, progress is measured by some
tangible event, whether it be a Github checkin, an upload to Soundcloud, a
live performance, or a blog post.

Limitations also help. The most powerful DAW, programming language, or guitar
pedal will force you to spend more time fiddling than creating. So what if
it's not exactly the sound you hear in your head, or the webpage looks funny?
It will never ship if perfect is the goal.

